# Spieletest - Silent Hunter 5 im Test: Stapellauf mit Hindernissen und ein ungebetener DRM-Gast



## StefanWeiss (4. März 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,705974


----------



## LWHAbaddon (4. März 2010)

Den Test überhaupt zu lesen erübrigt sich für mich anhand des Kopierschutzes schon von vornherein. 

Habe nur den DRM-Teil gelesen, der informativ genug war, mir ganz sicher zu sein, die Finger hiervon zu lassen.


----------



## starhorst (4. März 2010)

Auf dem Unterwasserbild steht noch die Mannschaft auf Deck. ^^


----------



## DrHasenbein (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

klär mich mal einer auf bitte: 

 ein Kopierschutz ist ja dafür da, das kopieren der auf dem Datenträger enthaltenen Daten zu verhindern. Soweit klar ... Was ich mich jetzt im Falle von Silent Hunter 5 aber frage ist: wer WILL überhaupt dieses von Bugs verseuchte "S.piel" kopieren? Hier hätte die Software selbst als Kopierschutz vollkommen gereicht


----------



## Vidaro (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

warum testet ihr mit patch sagt es doch wie es ist!
auf Gamersglobal wurde der Titel wegen der ganzen fehler, fehlender KI und nichtspielbarkeit mit 3/10 abgestraft...


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



starhorst schrieb:


> Auf dem Unterwasserbild steht noch die Mannschaft auf Deck. ^^


   lol   

 @DRM: Viel gebracht scheint es ja nicht zu haben, wenn man jetzt in den Weiten des internets schon davon liest, dass das Spiel bereits illegal erhältlich ist.


----------



## BlackFog (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

edit


----------



## homann5 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Die Ausrede, man könne den Entwicklern das DRM nicht vorwerfen, halte ich für extrem armselig. Hier will man es sich doch lediglich mit dem Werbekunden UBI nicht verscherzen, natürlich kommt jetzt sicherlich wieder sowas wie "Die Redaktion hat keinen Einfluss auf die Anzeigen" etc.

 Durch die Art des DRM ist das Spiel unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ("wackelige" Internet-Verbindung, im Urlaub etc.) nicht spielbar, sowas gehört massiv abgewertet. Ich hoffe, dass es Magazine/Seiten gibt, die den Mut haben, so zu handeln.


----------



## DrHasenbein (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



homann5 schrieb:


> Die Ausrede, man könne den Entwicklern das DRM nicht vorwerfen, halte ich für extrem armselig. Hier will man es sich doch lediglich mit dem Werbekunden UBI nicht verscherzen, natürlich kommt jetzt sicherlich wieder sowas wie "Die Redaktion hat keinen Einfluss auf die Anzeigen" etc.
> 
> Durch die Art des DRM ist das Spiel unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ("wackelige" Internet-Verbindung, im Urlaub etc.) nicht spielbar, sowas gehört massiv abgewertet. Ich hoffe, dass es Magazine/Seiten gibt, die den Mut haben, so zu handeln.


 richtig, zumal es ja anscheinend sogar bei den Damen und Herren der Redaktion ( die mit Sicherheit über sehr gute Internetverbindungen verfügen ) zu Problemen kam und das Spiel regelmäßig pausierte. Sowas MUSS zwingend zu Punktabzügen führen und darf nicht einfach als "vom Entwicker nicht gewollt" abgestempelt werden. Aber wie du schon sagst: hier beherrscht die Angst vorm zahlungsfähigen Werbekunden die Wertungsvergabe


----------



## Dexter11111 (4. März 2010)

> Im Test gehen wir dabei nicht zu sehr darauf ein, schließlich beruht der eingesetzte DRM-Mechanismus ja nicht auf der Eingebung der Entwickler. Dem Spiel selber kann man die Dinge, die für Unmut sorgen, ja nicht vorwerfen. Trotzdem sagen wir Ihnen natürlich, womit Sie rechnen müssen.


 
 Das seh ich aber anders... man kann sich den Kopierschutz ja wohl nicht "wegwünschen" wenn man sich das Spiel kauft oder? Vor allem in Deutschland mit einer Zwangstrennung nach einer bestimmten Zeit und instabilem Internet in manchen Teilen des Landes bzw. teilweiser Begrenzung von einigen Providern zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten (Kabel Deutschland) sollte das schon ein größerer Bestandteil des Tests sein...

 Aber das ist ja schon öfter so, dass PCG eher Noten vergibt nach dem wie ein Spiel ursprünglich sein sollte oder den Vorstellungen der Entwickler und nicht dem vorliegenden Produkt... (GTA4, Modern Warfare 2, World of Warcraft, Crysis etc.), schön dass ihr es auch nochmal ausdrücklich erwähnt.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



homann5 schrieb:


> Die Ausrede, man könne den Entwicklern das DRM nicht vorwerfen, halte ich für extrem armselig. Hier will man es sich doch lediglich mit dem Werbekunden UBI nicht verscherzen, natürlich kommt jetzt sicherlich wieder sowas wie "Die Redaktion hat keinen Einfluss auf die Anzeigen" etc.


 

 ich denke eher du verwechselst entwickler mit publisher.
 denn die idee der jeweiligen spieleentwickler wars es wohl in der tat nicht, den titeln dieses "tolle" drm-system überzustülpen.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Guten Abend,

wir haben ganz sicher kein Problem mit empfindlichen Wertungsabzügen, wenn ein Spiel nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll. Die Frage ist hier nur (und wir hatten das schon mal abgefragt), wie wir mit DRM-Schabernack umgehen sollen. Ich bin da völlig offen für Vorschläge aller Art.

- "Symbolische" Punktabzüge von 5, 10, 20 %?
- "Schwarze Liste" mit DRM- und Bug-Sündern?
- Komplett außen vor lassen (genauso wie Preis, Hardware-Anforderungen etc.)?
- (...)

Mir ist klar, dass angesichts solcher Kritikpunkte schnell eine "Hängt sie höher!!"-Stimmung in den Foren, auf Amazon.de usw. aufkommt, aber die Meinung innerhalb der Community und bei den Heftlesern ist hier keinesfalls einhellig.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Sam28 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Wieder ein superrestriktiver Kopierschutz der ehrlichen Käufern das Leben schwer macht um vor Raubkopierern zu schützen die den Kopierschutz dann innerhalb von 24 Stunden knacken.
www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,705930/Neuer-Ubisoft-Kopierschutz-bereits-nach-24-Stunden-geknackt-Update-Ubisoft-dementiert/Action-Spiel/News/


----------



## m3cti (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wir haben ganz sicher kein Problem mit empfindlichen Wertungsabzügen, wenn ein Spiel nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll. Die Frage ist hier nur (und wir hatten das schon mal abgefragt), wie wir mit DRM-Schabernack umgehen sollen. Ich bin da völlig offen für Vorschläge aller Art.
> 
> ...


 
 Symbolische Punktabzüge bringen mE nicht viel, weil die Bewertung in der Menge einfach untergeht. Da müsste es dann schon extrem werden, und dabei besteht schnell die Gefahr, die Objektivität zu verlieren. 
 Eine schwarze Liste im Heft, in der ALLE aktuellen Titel erwähnt werden, die auf solche extremen Maßnahmen setzen, macht schon mehr Sinn. Vor allem wäre das für den Leser auch ein Anhaltspunkt, wann ein Game freigepatched wurde, sofern man diese Statistik aktuell hält.

 Am ehesten würde mir persönlich jedoch gefallen, wenn sich PC Games bei derartigen Spielen schlicht weigern würde, sie mit einer Endnote zu versehen. Testbericht ok, auch lobend, aber nichts, was der Publisher als Werbematerial verwenden könnte. Ihr hättet damit euren Informationsauftrag erfüllt UND dem Leser mitgeteilt, wie ihr zu diesen Produkten steht. Ihr könntet die Bewertung ja nachholen, sobald der No-Inet-Patch erschienen ist


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



m3cti schrieb:


> Petra_Froehlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Guten Abend,
> ...


Die Idee mit der schwarzen Liste finde ich schonmal sehr gut.
 Und einen Punktabzug auch. Es müsste getestet werden, wie gut sich das Spiel mit und ohne Internet installieren und spielen lässt.


----------



## rohan123 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Hm, ich kann nur müde lächeln. Besorge ich mir auf Grund des Onlinezwangs nicht. Und wenn es noch obendrein dann so verbuggt ist, wird mein Lächeln nur noch breiter.

Einzig Schade - ich hätte gerne gewusst, wie es in Splinter Cell und Assasin`s Creed weitergeht.


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Man könnte die betreffenden  Spiele ja auch "branden", also so wie es den "Choice-Award" gibt, sollte es auch einen negativen "Award" geben. Also sowas wie den "Black-Sheep-Award":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dann sieht jeder sofort "oha, da stimmt was nicht mit dem Spiel".   
 Und wenn das Spiel irgendwann durch Patches wieder besser wird, dann kann es den "Black-Sheep-Award" wieder loswerden. 

 Sowas in der Art würde ich machen.


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Vidaro schrieb:


> warum testet ihr mit patch sagt es doch wie es ist!
> auf Gamersglobal wurde der Titel wegen der ganzen fehler, fehlender KI und nichtspielbarkeit mit 3/10 abgestraft...


 Hallo vidaro,
 die Sache ist eigentlich ganz klar - ich habe den Test mit einer Vorab-Testversion begonnen, einer Version, die so nicht im Handel erschienen ist -das war vorletzte Woche. Letzte Woche landete dann die verpackte Collector's Edition auf dem Tisch. Die bildete für über 30 Spielstunden die Testgrundlage. Die Punkte, die mir negativ und als nogo auffielen, kommunizierte ich natürlich auch gegenüber dem Publisher, man will ja schließlich wissen, das da los ist. In den letzten Tagen kristallisierte sich die Sache mit dem Release-Patch heraus. Bei normalen Offline-Spielen würde ich sagen, wurscht, ich werte die Verkaufsversion, wie sie ist. 

 Jetzt haben wir aber ein kleines-großes Problem - nämlich der Auto-Update bei Spielstart in SH5. Stell dir also vor ich knalle jetzt aufgrund der Erfahrungen mit dem ungepatchten Spiel eine Wertung xx darunter. Jeder Spieler, der sich ab heute das Spiel kauft, bekommt aber automatisch das Update auf die Version 1.15. SH5 ist ja auch kein Spiel, bei dem man mal schnell in 30 Minuten alle gefundenen Bugs mit der neuen Version checken kann - das geht schon allein deswegen nicht, weil die Spielstände, die ich habe NICHT kompatibel sind. Ergo fange ich heute noch mal komplett von vorne an, und erlebe SH5 so wie jeder Käufer auch. Für mich war daher die Entscheidung schnell gefällt, noch keine Wertung zu vergeben, da sie einfach nicht auf dem Spiel beruht hätte, wie es die Käufer nun vor sich haben. Ich denke, das ist die sinnvollste Lösung. Bringt ja nix, wenn ich SH5 zum Beispiel für Bug X, Y runterziehe und ab heute gibt es ihn nicht mehr. Ist eine recht vertrickte Sache, finde ich in diesem Fall. Wenn du mich persönlich nach einer Wertungsmeinung zur ungepatchten Fassung fragst, würde es kein "Befriedigend" mehr werden. Da sind sich mein alter Strategie- und Simulations-Kollege Oliver Haake mehr als einig. Durch das Autoupdate-System will ich den Entwicklern aber auch nicht die Chance verwehren, die sie ja genutzt haben, um den Patch noch rechtzeitig zum Release zur Verfügung gestellt zu haben. Keine Sorge, ich werde auch am WE in meiner Freizeit weiterhin SH5 spielen, um dann am Montag eine Wertung zu vergeben. Bin schon selber sehr gespannt darauf. 

 Viele Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> wir haben ganz sicher kein Problem mit empfindlichen Wertungsabzügen, wenn ein Spiel nicht so funktioniert, wie es soll. Die Frage ist hier nur (und wir hatten das schon mal abgefragt), wie wir mit DRM-Schabernack umgehen sollen. Ich bin da völlig offen für Vorschläge aller Art.
> 
> ...


 
  von generellen punktabzügen halte ich nix; was bewertet ihr denn? den spielspass an sich.
  ein drm oder sonstiger kopierschutz hat damit ja per se mal nix zu tun.

  anders siehts natürlich aus, wenn das spiel in "vielen" fällen nicht installierbar ist , dauernd abbricht (bei online-pflicht ja möglich) oä - das kommt ja quasi einem schweren bug gleich. (da stellt sich natürlich wiederum das problem, dass ihr diesbezüglich gar nicht den überblick haben könnt. )

  in diesem fällen würde ich die bewertung schlicht ganz verweigern, wenn ihr so was feststellt. 

  wenn das -wenn auch nervige- drm (etc.) aber generell funktioniert (so wie es soll) genügt ein daraufaufmerksam machen (inkl. rüffel, wenn der publisher das nicht tut). an der stelle muss ja jeder selbst entscheiden, was er mit dieser information anfängt. 

  was aber in jedem fall PFLICHT sein MUSS: ihr müsst die fertige version inkl. kopierschutz (und dem was man mittlerweile darunter versteht) testen. vorort tests und vorabversionen gehen grundasätzlich eigentlich schon nicht und speziell in diesen fällen schon gleich gar nicht.


----------



## slint123 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Also ganz klar , bei mir kommt kein ubisoft titel mit onlinezwang auf die platte!!


----------



## LWHAbaddon (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Macht doch einfach eine Umfrage, wie verfahren werden soll. So ein unfassbahrer kopierschutz ist für mich zumindest ein nichtkauf-Grund, der über jede Spielebewertung geht und stärker als jedes pro-Argument ist.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Die Idee mit der schwarzen Liste finde ich schonmal sehr gut.
> Und einen Punktabzug auch. Es müsste getestet werden, wie gut sich das Spiel mit und ohne Internet installieren und spielen lässt.


Also ein virtueller "Pranger"?


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

Also zu den "DRM-Ausrede"-Vorwürfen möchte ich gerne noch ein wenig "senfen".

 Da bin ich nach wie vor anderer Meinung, mit Verlaub  

 Ich sage nicht, dass mir das System gefällt, im Gegenteil, ich finde es völlig daneben - davon wissen meine Kollegen ein Lied zu singen, @gelle Petra  

 Bloß hab ich mir wirklich die Birne zermartert, inwieweit das als eine Sache des Spiels zu werten ist. Ganz objektiv betrachtet, hat mich der Online-Zwang ja erst mal per se nicht beim Spielen beeinträchtigt. Ich habe ja privat eine Flatrate wie viele andere Spieler auch. Also kann ich den Online-Zwang als solches ja erst mal nicht als ultimatives Abwertungsmerkmal hernehmen. Hinweisen und negativer Meinung darüber sein ja, aber in Form von Punkten abwerten? Pro forma? Schwer nachvollziehbar, denn es gibt auch tatsächlich SH-Spieler, denen das erst mal wurscht ist - konnte ich mehrfach im marinesims-Forum nachlesen. 

 Ganz anders sieht die Sache mit der hirnrissigen Verbindungsprobleme-Problematik und dem daraus resultierenden Nicht-Speichern-Können aus. Die hat mich direkt beim Spielen negativ beeinflusst. Wenn dieses Problem auch nach dem Patch besteht, wird es definitiv die zur Wertung zugrunde liegende Motivationskurve nach unten drücken. Wenn schon Online-Zwang, dann erwarte ich, wie in einem Online-MMORPG, dass mich der Server wieder an der Stelle zurücksetzt, an der ich ausgeloggt wurde. Alles andere wäre Beschiss am Spieler.

 Auf einem ebenfalls anderen Tablett steht meine persönliche Meinung dem Publisher gegenüber, da nehme ich das System in keiner Weise in Schutz – ich finde, das geht völlig am Spieler vorbei und bringt überhaupt nichts, außer Ärger für alle ehrlichen Kunden. 

 Aber genau da liegt für mich der Unterschied, den ich aktuell versucht habe, im Text widerzuspiegeln – dieses Eigentor geht glatt zu lasten des Publishers und nicht des Spiels in Bezug auf Wertungsabzug.

 Die Idee mit der Black-List halte ich da für sinnvoller, der Black-Sheep-Award, das wäre doch was, würde ich unterstützen J

 Ich bin weiterhin sehr gespannt auf eure Meinungen, aber bitte vielleicht nicht nur zum Thema DRM, schließlich geht es auch noch etwas um das Produkt SH5 als solches.

 Einen schönen Abend wünscht
 Stefan W.


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



> Also ein virtueller "Pranger"?


Ja, aber nicht irgendwo abruf- bzw. einsehbar, sondern immer wenn das Spiel erwähnt wird sollte auch die Zugehörigkeit zur "schwarzen Liste" erwähnt werden. Das meinte ich mit "branden". 
 Weil so eine Liste, die irgendwo steht, sieht ja nicht unbedingt jeder. Also immer direkt an das Spiel "ranschreiben", dass es zur Blacklist gehört. Falls jetzt rüberkommt, was ich damit meine.


----------



## maclilithhp (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

ich hab alle sh teile gespielt. aber ich werde mir 
den neuen nicht kaufen wenn ich nicht auch offline 
wie zb im zug spielen kann. ein singleplayer game 
was es ja hauptsächlich ist möchte ich auch 
immer und überall spielen können.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> > Also ein virtueller "Pranger"?
> 
> 
> Ja, aber nicht irgendwo abruf- bzw. einsehbar, sondern immer wenn das Spiel erwähnt wird sollte auch die Zugehörigkeit zur "schwarzen Liste" erwähnt werden. Das meinte ich mit "branden".
> Weil so eine Liste, die irgendwo steht, sieht ja nicht unbedingt jeder. Also immer direkt an das Spiel "ranschreiben", dass es zur Blacklist gehört. Falls jetzt rüberkommt, was ich damit meine.


Jo, die Idee ist gut.
 Ich habe immer Probleme, wenn ich mich auf ein Spiel freue um dann festzustellen, dass das Internetaktivierung voraussetzt.
 Wäre schön, wenn man eine Liste hat, wo man das mal fix nachschlagen kann. 

 PS: Wenn ihr da als Tester irgendeinen Einfluss drauf hättet, könntet ihr bei einem Vorabtest von Mafia2 auf UbiSoft zeigen und sagen, dass man das SO auf keinen Fall machen darf? Will das Spiel nämlich unbedingt kaufen. Aber nur, wenn ich das ohne Internet spielen kann


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> m3cti schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Idee mit der schwarzen Liste finde ich schonmal sehr gut.
> > Und einen Punktabzug auch. Es müsste getestet werden, wie gut sich das Spiel mit und ohne Internet installieren und spielen lässt.


 Hm, dann müssen wir SH5 eine glatte 0% vergeben, denn ohne Internet geht gar nix 

 Jetzt die ketzerische Frage: Was bekommt dann WoW? 

 Hm, auf der Packung von SH5 steht das mit der permanenten Online-Verbindung ja groß drauf. Also ihr könnt mich auf den Scheiterhaufen wünschen, aber der Online-Zwang per se, *kann *für mich kein sachlicher Abwertungsgrund sein, auch wenn ich ihn persönlich völlig daneben und als komplett falsche Entscheidung von Ubisoft empfinde.


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Man könnte die betreffenden Spiele ja auch "branden", also so wie es den "Choice-Award" gibt, sollte es auch einen negativen "Award" geben. Also sowas wie den "Black-Sheep-Award":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Black Sheep Award fänd ich saugeil


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Idee mit der schwarzen Liste finde ich schonmal sehr gut.
> ...


 Für den Punkt: Offline spielen möglich, ja


> Jetzt die ketzerische Frage: Was bekommt dann WoW?


 Äpfel, Birnen, anyone?
 WoW ist ein Onlinerollenspiel, das weiß man doch. Aber SH5 ist ein Singleplayerspiel, großer Unterschied!


> Hm, auf der Packung von SH5 steht das mit der permanenten Online-Verbindung ja groß drauf. Also ihr könnt mich auf den Scheiterhaufen wünschen, aber der Online-Zwang per se, *kann *für mich kein sachlicher Abwertungsgrund sein, auch wenn ich ihn persönlich völlig daneben und als komplett falsche Entscheidung von Ubisoft empfinde.


 Ja wat nu, Onlinezwang gut oder nich?
 Ich wünsche mir schon, dass Spiele derbe nach unten gewertet werden, aber ich denke, dass ich damit recht alleine dastehe


----------



## Mothman (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Black Sheep Award fänd ich saugeil


   Danke. Ich auch.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> Mothman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Man könnte die betreffenden Spiele ja auch "branden", also so wie es den "Choice-Award" gibt, sollte es auch einen negativen "Award" geben. Also sowas wie den "Black-Sheep-Award":
> ...


Sign


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> Für den Punkt: Offline spielen möglich, ja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Klar ist das Äpfel mit Birnen - auf das Spielprinzip bezogen, logo, um Gottes Willen, ich werde SH5 sicher nicht mit einem MMORPG auf eine Ebene stellen - gibt ja nicht mal einen Chat in SH5 - lol. Mir gehts ja nur um die Diskussionsfrage - ist ein Online-Zwang ein Killer-Abwertungskriterium - ja/nein - das dürfte noch interessant werden - immer her mit den Meinungen.

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Spruso (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Mothman schrieb:


> Man könnte die betreffenden  Spiele ja auch "branden", also so wie es den "Choice-Award" gibt, sollte es auch einen negativen "Award" geben. Also sowas wie den "Black-Sheep-Award":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das fände ich eine wirklich geniale Idee. Nachdem ja die Publisher so grosses Interesse an euren neuen Editor's Choice Awards bekundet haben, dürfte ihr "Interesse" an so einer Negativauszeichnung auch entsprechend gross sein. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass ihr früher mal so einen ähnlichen Award (ich hoffe, das seid ihr gewesen, sonst Schande auf mein Haupt   ) für Bugs im Heft hattet.

 Also den Award plus eine schwarze Liste im Einkaufsführer mit den "ausgezeichneten" Spielen würde sich sicher gut machen und es würde auch den Kunden helfen, sich auf einen Blick zu informieren, bei welchen Spielen man sich genauer überlegen sollte, ob einem die Unannehmlichkeiten des Kopierschutzes die paar Stunden Spielspass wert sind.


----------



## Spruso (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für den Punkt: Offline spielen möglich, ja
> ...


 Bei einem Spiel, welches ganz klar keinen Nutzen für den Kunden, das Spielprinzip oder die Spielmechanik aus einer Onlineverbindung zieht, wäre das sicher ein Kriterium (allerdings für den "Award", nicht für eine Abwertung).


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> ist ein Online-Zwang *ein Killer-Abwertungskriterium* - ja/nein - das dürfte noch interessant werden - immer her mit den Meinungen.
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan


 

  nein, natürlich nicht. weil es -wie bereits gesagt- nichts mit dem spielspass zu tun hat. 
  das ist ja quasi eine systemvoraussetzung.

  oder wertet ihr spiele ab, die von mir aus das shader model 3 voraussetzen?
  nee - also.      


 edit: 
 einzig denkbare aber wohl -für euch- nicht gangbare alternative, wäre ein totaler boykott wegen massiver kundengängelung.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für den Punkt: Offline spielen möglich, ja
> ...


Ja gut, dass ein MMORPG da nicht abgewertet werden sollte, ist hoffentlich klar, denn da ist Onlinezwang quasi der Spielinhalt 
 Aber wenn es für das Spiel nicht notwendig ist, kann man da meiner Meinung nach gnadenlos draufschlagen. Ich will das nicht!


----------



## LWHAbaddon (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ich fände so ein schwarzes Schäfchen auf Spielen, die's verdient haben auch gut. Aber letzten Endes würden die ja dann auf jedem Ubisoft Spiel sein, oder? ^___^


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Spruso schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei einem Spiel, welches ganz klar keinen Nutzen für den Kunden, das Spielprinzip oder die Spielmechanik aus einer Onlineverbindung zieht, wäre das sicher ein Kriterium (allerdings für den "Award", nicht für eine Abwertung).


 Interessanter Punkt - bislang gibt es als "positiven" Nutzen ja lediglich die Spielstandverfügbarkeit an jedem Online angeschlossenen PC, auf dem du dein SH5 drauf hast (was auch ein herkömmlicher USB-Stick zulassen würde *ggg*) und das Auto-Update.

 Grüße
 Stefan


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja gut, dass ein MMORPG da nicht abgewertet werden sollte, ist hoffentlich klar, denn da ist Onlinezwang quasi der Spielinhalt
> > Aber wenn es für das Spiel nicht notwendig ist, kann man da meiner Meinung nach gnadenlos draufschlagen. Ich will das nicht!


 Tja, es sei denn, man ist auch im Online-Spiel meist nur Solo unterwegs ... also manchmal frage ich mich da schon, warum ich permanent online sein muss, wenn ich nur simple Quests in LotRO oder sonstwo mache 

 Aber das wäre eine andere Diskussion, fiel mir nur gerade so ein.

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## Dexter11111 (4. März 2010)

Das mit dem Kopierschutz ist halt so eine Sache, dem einen macht das gar nix aus bzw. er merkt es erst gar nicht, für den anderen (je Abhängig von Community... aber sieht man ja schon hier und in zahlreichen anderen Foren) ist es einer DER Gründe sich ein Spiel nicht zu kaufen auch wenn es noch so "Toll" ist (insofern betrifft es schon ihren "Spielspass" xD). Dabei geht es auch nicht mal primär darum ob man das Spiel dann immer noch "zocken" kann sondern generell Gängelung/Verarschung am Kunden, wenn man sich erstmal bei 2-3 "Diensten" anmelden muss um ein SinglePlayer-Spiel zu spielen oder die "dauernd Online" Sache bzw. potenziell daraus entstehende Probleme und der Ideologie dahinter. Andere greifen stattdessen teilweise zur Konsole.

 Es ist zwar schon irgendwo besser geworden in letzter Zeit mit den "Extra Kästen" und dem Punkt "Kopierschutz" aber man kann sich durchaus noch etwas kritischer damit auseinandersetzen und Stellung beziehen, vor allem wenn es um so etwas wie dieses System geht. Zumal es sicherlich nicht besser wird in der Zukunft wenn man es immer nur schön redet und sich darauf bezieht, dass das Spiel trotzdem Spass macht.
 Wenn mehr Spieler/Kunden auch mehr über Sachen wie  Kopierschutz, DRM und evtl. Firmenpolitik sowohl positiv (lobend wenn es mal ganz wegfällt) als auch tadelnd (siehe Activision) informiert sein würden und sich eine Meinung bilden könnten, würden Sie evtl. andere Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## wOJ (4. März 2010)

Ich werde mir kein einziges Spiel mit diesem Kopierschutz kaufen.


----------



## Hamil (4. März 2010)

Entschuldigung für OT 

Sieht nur bei mir jede Seite des Artikels exakt gleich aus? Bei mir ist jede Seite die Seite 4 nur mal mit und mal ohne Fazit... ?


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja gut, dass ein MMORPG da nicht abgewertet werden sollte, ist hoffentlich klar, denn da ist Onlinezwang quasi der Spielinhalt
> ...


 Eine schönere Diskussion wäre es auch, wenn du lernst zu zitieren und ich nicht ständig meinen Kommentar reparieren muss
 *schlag*


----------



## head2003 (4. März 2010)

*AW:*

Ist ja ein wahnsinnig wirkungsvoller Kopierschutz, Silent Hunter ist schon als gecrackte Version zu finden, und laut "Testern" auch Spielbar.. AC2 ist wohl bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt spielbar (also dauert das wohl noch 2-3 Tage)...

Dollar ohne Ende verpulvert, riesen Wiebel gemacht, und offensichtlich kein Eindruck bei den Crackern hinterlassen.

Dafür kann der Käufer sich mit dem Mist rumschlagen.. Super gemacht Ubisoft.. Thumbs up


----------



## Spruso (4. März 2010)

Hamil schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für OT
> 
> Sieht nur bei mir jede Seite des Artikels exakt gleich aus? Bei mir ist jede Seite die Seite 4 nur mal mit und mal ohne Fazit... ?


 Nein, das geht nicht nur dir so....war bei mir beim Umschalten von Seite 2 auf Seite 3 so und danach waren plötzlich alle 4 Seiten identisch.


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

Hamil schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für OT
> 
> Sieht nur bei mir jede Seite des Artikels exakt gleich aus? Bei mir ist jede Seite die Seite 4 nur mal mit und mal ohne Fazit... ?


Da bist du nicht der Einzige - geht mir selber auch so, wie ich gerade feststellen muss.
 

 Ich habe das gleich an Kollegen Thöing weitergefunkt, anscheinend gibt es da Probleme mit der Software - ich hoffe, die Jungs kriegen das noch gebacken!

 Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



ferrari2k schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ferrari2k schrieb:
> ...


 Schlag mich - aber ich klicke auf Zitieren und auf Antworten und schreibe meinen Text. Klär mich ruhig auf, wenn da ein Fehler vorliegt, ich bin ein Print-Mensch


----------



## Hamil (4. März 2010)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> Hamil schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entschuldigung für OT
> ...


 Nun klappt es! Das ging schnell, Danke!


----------



## FlorianStangl (4. März 2010)

Alle Seiten gehen wieder. War eine falsche Formatierung im Artikel.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (4. März 2010)

Ich habe alle SH Teile gespielt und mich sehr auf den fünften Teil gefreut. Aber was man hier und woanders liest treibt einen die Tränen in die Augen.

 SH 5 war mein Hoffungsträger, und nun wars das mit meiner Zockerkarriere. Werde meinen kompletten Gaming PC verkaufen solange ich noch gutes Geld dafür bekomme. Ist einfach nur noch Shit was die Entwickler und Publisher abziehen.


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. März 2010)

Danke, Meister


----------



## StefanWeiss (4. März 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle habt  - andere sind da weniger kritisch   

http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/wertungskasten/action/45308/silent_hunter_5.html


----------



## ferrari2k (4. März 2010)

Allein schon dass die Userwertung 40% unter der Gamestarwertung liegt, sollte für eine nachträgliche Abwertung wegen exzessivem DRM sorgen.


----------



## Vohaul42 (4. März 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht...ein Spiel abwerten wegen der verwendeten DRM Maßnahmen? Halte ich für falsch, es geht ja schließlich um Spielspaß. Man sollte aber explizit drauf hinweisen, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird.

 Es wäre auch inkonsequent. Half Life 2 wurde damals auch nicht abgewertet, und das war auch gut so.


----------



## fireblader (4. März 2010)

Danke für den Artikel. Die Bugs, Serverprobleme beim Kopierschutz! Warte ich halt noch  ein halbes Jahr bis ich mir das Spiel kaufe. Ist dann sehr wahrscheinlich billiger und die bis dahin erschienen Patches haben dann hoffentlich die meisten Bugs ausgemerzt. Wird halt noch ein bischen SH4 gespielt, macht ja schließlich auch immer noch spaß.


----------



## m3cti (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Bonkic schrieb:


> nein, natürlich nicht. weil es -wie bereits gesagt- nichts mit dem spielspass zu tun hat.
> das ist ja quasi eine systemvoraussetzung.
> 
> oder wertet ihr spiele ab, die von mir aus das shader model 3 voraussetzen?
> nee - also.


 
  Nunja, interessanter Vergleich. Wird bei Spielen, die extremste Hardwareanforderungen stellen, nicht abgewertet? Einen Hardwarecheck gibt es aber doch, richtig?

  Wenn also ab sofort Internetverbindungen wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels werden, MUSS seitens der Presse auch darauf getestet werden, und ggffs. ein Hardwarecheckup erfolgen. Ein Test bei diversen Netzgeschwindigkeiten (56k, ISDN, DSL light, etc. , mit und ohne Flat, Handy....) sollte dann zur journalistischen Pflicht gehören! Bei den Grafikkarten macht man das ja auch, denn dort geht's halt ebenfalls nicht ohne.
  Und zusätzlich sollte man KLIPP und KLAR dazu schreiben, dass ein Game bspw. erst mit DSL-FLAT 2000 oder besser funktioniert. Dazu anmerken, dass eine mobile Nutzung am Laptop unterwegs ausgeschlossen ist, weil die Leitungsstabilität nicht gegeben ist etc.

  Bei mir persönlich (DSL light, 384kbit/s) bricht aufgrund der Lage 4-6x am Tag das Netz zusammen und ich muss manuell neu starten. DA und ME2 waren da schon kritisch, aber die brauchten die Netzverbindung wenigstens nur zum Start. Wenn mir dann zwischendrin mal das Netz verlustig ging, war das halb so wild und störte nicht weiter. Bei durchgehender Beschnüffelung würde ich nimmer vernünftig zum Spielen kommen, d.h. mein subjektiver Spass würde ziemlich leiden. Ich finde, das sollte man in einem seriösen Magazin auch VORHER nachlesen können. Und zwar nicht weichgespült, sondern so hart, wie's nunmal ist!


----------



## DonBarcal (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



Sam28 schrieb:


> Wieder ein superrestriktiver Kopierschutz der ehrlichen Käufern das Leben schwer macht um vor Raubkopierern zu schützen die den Kopierschutz dann innerhalb von 24 Stunden knacken.
> www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,705930/Neuer-Ubisoft-Kopierschutz-bereits-nach-24-Stunden-geknackt-Update-Ubisoft-dementiert/Action-Spiel/News/


  Das Statement von Ubisoft ist toll:

  "Diese Information entspricht nicht der Wahrheit und jeder Spieler, der 
  eine gecrackte Version herunterlädt, wird feststellen, dass die Version 
  unvollständig und deshalb unspielbar ist."

  @Stefan Weiß: Kann es sein, dass die Testversion gecrackt war?  


 Edit: Bei dem Test der Gamestar muss ich wieder mal an den Vergleich mit Waschmaschinen denken.


----------



## PCG-SW (4. März 2010)

*AW:*



DonBarcal schrieb:


> @Stefan Weiß: Kann es sein, dass die Testversion gecrackt war?


 LOL - Diese Möglichkeit habe ich noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen - allerding musste ich mir die Testversion ja nicht herunterladen!

 

 Grüße
 Stefan W.

 P.S. Mal so in die Runde gefragt - seid ihr mit der Red-Präsenz zufrieden? Ich weiß, ich selber bin nicht oft genug in den Foren unterwegs, aber bei Artikeln, die von mir selber sind, versuche ich mein Bestes


----------



## LWHAbaddon (4. März 2010)

Vohaul42 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht...ein Spiel abwerten wegen der verwendeten DRM Maßnahmen? Halte ich für falsch, es geht ja schließlich um Spielspaß. Man sollte aber explizit drauf hinweisen, welcher Kopierschutz verwendet wird.
> 
> Es wäre auch inkonsequent. Half Life 2 wurde damals auch nicht abgewertet, und das war auch gut so.


 Also ich weiß ja nicht, wie das andere mit ihrem Spielspaß halten, aber wenn ich mir die Zeit nehme für ein neues Spiel, dann möchte ich sicher nicht ständig in Angst sein, daß die Verbindung an einem ungünstigen Zeitpunkt abreißt. Das würde meinen Spielspaß komplett zunichte machen.

 Zudem würde ich von vornherein überhauptnicht erst so ein Spiel anfangen. Entweder ich kaufe mir ein Spiel und kann es benutzen wie, wo und wann ich will oder ich kaufe es überhaupt nicht. Es gibt mitlerweile genug Spiele auf dem markt, sodass man nicht gezwungen ist so einen Ramsch zu kaufen.

 Und das hier ist nicht allein irgendein Kopierschutz, sondern eine Farce und eine Bevormundung, ja quasi ein Mißtrauensbeweis seitens des Herstellers.


----------



## Gomorra10 (4. März 2010)

Einfach genial. Lese gerade die Rezensionen bei einem renomierten Versandhandel, sowie im offz. Ubi Forum...

Die Stimmung ist stets die gleiche...
Nicht wegen den Kopierschutz, sondern wegen den Bugs...

Der golden Bug für U-Sims geht an...


----------



## homann5 (4. März 2010)

Wenn man schon aufgrund von DRM nicht abwerten will/kann/darf, warum dann nicht eine zweite "Wertung" einführen? Die erste zeigt den Spielspaß, wie innovativ das Spiel ist und ähnliches, in die zweite Wertung, ich nenne sie mal "Kundenfreundlichkeits-Wert", fließen Preis/Leistung, Bugs der Testversion und DRM ein. So könnte man für SH5 zum Beispiel eine 8x% geben, wenn das Spiel für sich wirklich gut ist, der "Kundenfreundlichkeits-Wert" würde mit einer 1/10 oder ähnlich dann vor einem Kauf explizit warnen, vielleicht sogar mit einem "Kaufwarnung-Award".


----------



## Gustav2008 (4. März 2010)

Bei einem SH5 würde ich wohl schlichtweg einschlafen, aber das Thema DRM ist ja wenigstens spannend 

 Generell zur neuen Ubisoftstrategie und dem neuen Onlinezwang DRM, würde doch eine extra Box neben / an der Wertungsbox mit dem deutlichen Hinweis zum DRM und Onlinezwang ausreichen, sofern DRM im speziellen Fall tatsächlich beim Test keinerlei negativen Einfluss auf den Spielspaß hatte (subjektiv würde mich die Tatsche des Onlinezwangs schon negativ stimmen).

 ... die Franzosen halt ...


----------



## Gomorra10 (5. März 2010)

Uh, habe da noch was gefunden, zwar vom letzten Jahr, aber lest mal selber, keine Ahnung obs der Wahrheit entspricht:

/Ubisoft gibt Testexemplare nur gegen Bestnoten raus\

http://www.basicthinking.de/blog/2009/11/09/assassins-creed-2-ubisoft-rueckt-testspiel-nur-gegen-bestnote-heraus/


----------



## floppi77 (5. März 2010)

In deiner Haut möchte ich nicht stecken Stefan.
GG 3/10 ggü. GS 84%
Die Eindrücke der Simulator-Freaks von MarineSims ist auch geteilter Meinung mit leichter Tendenz zum Positiven.
PCG-Wertung steht noch aus - ich bin sehr gespannt!

Ich persönlich durfte das Spiel kurz anspielen und tendiere eher zu Micks Wertung von GG. Die allumfassende Lösung wären hier in diesem Falle wohl 4 verschiedene Wertungen.
Wertung a) Für leidgeplagte Fans (ohne Abwertung durch DRM)
Wertung b) Für leidgeplagte Fans (mit Abwertung durch DRM)
Wertung c) Für nicht-leidgeplagte Fans (ohne Abwertung durch DRM)
Wertung d) Für nicht-leidgeplagte Fans (mit Abwertung durch DRM)

und vielleicht noch eine weitere Wertung e) mit Abwertung wegen zukünftigem DLC


Ach, da sehnt man sich immer mehr an die alten C64/Amiga Zeiten zurück. Spiel kaufen, auspacken, einlegen, Wort 3 in Zeile 17 auf Seite 35 im Spielerhandbuch eingeben, spielen - und ihr musstet als Tester nur eine einzige Wertung für das Spiel abgeben.  Add-Ons gab es (afaik) nicht, dafür eine ordentliche Spieleverpackung mit oft sehr netten Gimmicks, an DLC musste man noch nicht denken und große Gängelungen gab es auch nicht. Ok, die Grafik, oftmals Atmosphäre und Stimmung waren schlechter. Kann ja nicht alles besser gewesen sein. Wobei Silent Service für damalige Zeiten alles richtig gemacht hat.

Übrigens - so ein schwarzes Schaf würde ich auch begrüßen und es wäre äußerst Interessant zu Sehen, wie mir dieses von der ersten Spieleverpackung als Award entgegenblickt. 

Wie bereits erwähnt, ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Wertung der PCG.


----------



## Spruso (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> DonBarcal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Stefan Weiß: Kann es sein, dass die Testversion gecrackt war?
> ...


 Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber ich finde es angenehm erfrischend, wenn sich hier auch einmal jemand der schreibenden Zunft sehen lässt und mit uns "Normalos" diskutiert  .
 Speziell wenn auch einmal persönliche Meinungen kundgetan werden. Also animier ruhig auch deine Kolleginnen (wobei Petra ja auch ab und zu da ist) und Kollegen dazu, wenn nötig auch mit der neunschwänzigen Katze


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. März 2010)

*AW:*



PCG-SW schrieb:


> P.S. Mal so in die Runde gefragt - seid ihr mit der Red-Präsenz zufrieden? Ich weiß, ich selber bin nicht oft genug in den Foren unterwegs, aber bei Artikeln, die von mir selber sind, versuche ich mein Bestes



Wenn Zeit zur Verfügung steht, ist sowas sicher gern gesehen - Burtchen war ja auch immer häufig im Forum unterwegs bevor er zu Xing wechselte.


----------



## Meisterkleister (6. März 2010)

Btw - auf der ersten Seite sind die "Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Links noch falsch, sprich ich bekomme ein cbox-Live-View


----------



## OldSoldier (6. März 2010)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen,wie man die "Legende der Navigationskarte" entziffern soll,wie das "TAI" funktioniert und was die Zahlen bedeuten, oder aber wie man als Linkshänder durchs Boot läuft ohne einen Krampf im Arm zu bekommen,oder wie man nach einem Ausweichmanöver (Kanalfahrt) wieder auf Kurs geht.Ich glaube da sind noch viele Patches nötigt.


----------



## Shubbidu (7. März 2010)

Mein bester Freund ist ein riesiger Fan der Reihe und hat sich den neuesten Teil natürlich sofort gekauft. Aber mit Spielen war erstmal nix. Zwei Abende lang hat das Spiel die Arbeit verweigert: *es könne keine Verbindung zu den Ubisoft-Servern hergestellt werden*. Obwohl sein Internetzugang einwandfrei funktionierte und auch keine Firewall den Zugang blockierte. Das Spiel hat er dann total gefrustet wieder in den Laden zurück gebracht.

 Ganz ehrlich: sowas kann ja wohl nicht angehen. Das ganze Kopierschutzverfahren von Ubisoft ist ohnehin schon aus mehreren Gründen sehr fragwürdig, aber man könnte es ja im ein oder anderen Fall in Kauf nehmen, wenn es denn dann wenigstens fehlerfrei funktionieren würde und einen nicht beim Spielen behindert oder AM Spielen hindert. Aber die Erfahrung die mein Kumpel damit gemacht hat? Das geht ja wohl GAR NICHT!

*Eine absolute Frechheit von Ubisoft*!


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

Shubbidu schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund ist ein riesiger Fan der Reihe und hat sich den neuesten Teil natürlich sofort gekauft. Aber mit Spielen war erstmal nix. Zwei Abende lang hat das Spiel die Arbeit verweigert: *es könne keine Verbindung zu den Ubisoft-Servern hergestellt werden*. Obwohl sein Internetzugang einwandfrei funktionierte und auch keine Firewall den Zugang blockierte. Das Spiel hat er dann total gefrustet wieder in den Laden zurück gebracht.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: sowas kann ja wohl nicht angehen. Das ganze Kopierschutzverfahren von Ubisoft ist ohnehin schon aus mehreren Gründen sehr fragwürdig, aber man könnte es ja im ein oder anderen Fall in Kauf nehmen, wenn es denn dann wenigstens fehlerfrei funktionieren würde und einen nicht beim Spielen behindert oder AM Spielen hindert. Aber die Erfahrung die mein Kumpel damit gemacht hat? Das geht ja wohl GAR NICHT!
> 
> *Eine absolute Frechheit von Ubisoft*!


Tja, da hilft halt wirklich nur vorher informieren und den Schrott im Laden stehen lassen. Ich stand auch schon 2x vor dem Spiel und wollte es mitnehmen, aber nein, nicht mit diesem Schutz.


----------



## Fire (7. März 2010)

Hehe

  Scheinbar sind die Ubi-Server down oder überlastet, kaum einer kann spielen    

 Quelle:

http://forums-de.ubi.com/eve/f... 


  Und von den Offiziellen hat sich bis dato noch keiner zu Wort gemeldet. Soviel zum Versprochenen 24 / 7 Support.

  Bin ich froh, dass ich den Schrott nicht gekauft habe


----------



## ferrari2k (7. März 2010)

Tja, also wenn ich das da im Forum richtig verstanden habe, dann gehts darum, dass eine Hackergruppe grade den Server lahmlegt von Ubi.
 Darum wurde auch schnell der Launcher gepatcht, weil der schon geknackt sein soll.
 Ist natürlich sehr geil, wenn die Kontrolle auf das Teil haben, dann können sie jedem PC der sich da anmeldet irgendwas unterjubeln.
 Gratulation UbiSoft, ich glaube, größer verkacken kann man nicht.


----------



## Gustav2008 (8. März 2010)

Das Beste an dem ganzen Artikel ist vorallem ganz unten dann die PC-Games Amazon Werbung "Silent Hunter 5 jetzt bei Amazon kaufen". 

Ich bestell gleich 2 ... eine fast und eine garnicht


----------



## DentonJC (8. März 2010)

Sicher das Ihr jetzt eine Wertung abgegeben habt? Wenn ich nach der Seite Fazit auf Seite 5 wechseln will komme ich wieder auf die PC-Games Startseite.


----------



## Exar-K (8. März 2010)

Ich kann mir meine Schadenfreude nicht verkneifen.
 Und mit den Käufern hab ich auch nur halbes Mitleid, denn solche dämlichen Mechanismen sollte niemand durch den Kauf der entsprechenden Produkte unterstützen (mal ganz unabhängig davon, dass SH5 ne Buggranate ist, bzw. in dem Fall eher Torpedo  ).


----------



## floppi77 (8. März 2010)

54% also - das ist aber sicherlich als "Fan-Bonus" zu betrachten oder? Für einen normalen, Nicht-Simulations-Freak im Allgemeinen und U-Boot-Freak im Besonderen, Spieler, halte ich die 54% noch für "zu hoch".
Da 54% ja "guter Durchschnitt" bedeutet (ohne jetzt genau Euere Wertungsphilosophie zu kennen).

Da dieses Spiel jedoch vollkommen unterdurchschnittlich ist, hätte es allenfalls 40% verdient. Aber was ist schon eine simple Zahl am Ende des Tests - der Text sagt ja eigentlich alles.


----------



## PCG-SW (8. März 2010)

floppi77 schrieb:


> 54% also - das ist aber sicherlich als "Fan-Bonus" zu betrachten oder? Für einen normalen, Nicht-Simulations-Freak im Allgemeinen und U-Boot-Freak im Besonderen, Spieler, halte ich die 54% noch für "zu hoch".
> Da 54% ja "guter Durchschnitt" bedeutet (ohne jetzt genau Euere Wertungsphilosophie zu kennen).
> 
> Da dieses Spiel jedoch vollkommen unterdurchschnittlich ist, hätte es allenfalls 40% verdient. Aber was ist schon eine simple Zahl am Ende des Tests - der Text sagt ja eigentlich alles.


 Nanü - wieso "guter Durchschnitt"?

 In unserer Wertungsphilosophie (siehe auch Startseite Test im Heft) steht geschrieben:

 >50, Ausreichend: *Grobe technische und spielerische Schnitzer erfordern große Leidensfähigkeit.
*
 Das trifft es imho sehr gut 

 Viele Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## PCG-SW (8. März 2010)

DentonJC schrieb:


> Sicher das Ihr jetzt eine Wertung abgegeben habt? Wenn ich nach der Seite Fazit auf Seite 5 wechseln will komme ich wieder auf die PC-Games Startseite.


 Hm, sollte eigentlich gehen:
www.pcgames.de/aid,705974/Silent-Hunter-5-im-Test-Stapellauf-mit-Hindernissen-Jetzt-mit-Wertung/PC/


----------



## LWHAbaddon (8. März 2010)

Sehr gute Bewertung! Zwar augenscheinlich wegen der groben technischen Schnitzer, aber es ist und bleibt wohl auch das DRM-Debakel-Spiel. Fehlt noch das schwarze Schaf, oder hebt ihr euch das für Die Siedler 7 auf?


----------



## derbremer1 (8. März 2010)

Komme auch nicht auf Seite 5. Über den Link im Post vor mir klappt es jedoch.

Zum Spiel: Leider eine grobe Enttäuschung und von meiner Seite aus korrekt bewertet. Mal wieder tierische Vorfreude für absolut nix... Schade.


----------



## DentonJC (8. März 2010)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> DentonJC schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sicher das Ihr jetzt eine Wertung abgegeben habt? Wenn ich nach der Seite Fazit auf Seite 5 wechseln will komme ich wieder auf die PC-Games Startseite.
> ...


 Über disen Link komme ich auf die Wertungsseite, wenn ich aber von Seite 4 auf weiter oder Seite 5 direkt anklicke klappt das nicht.


----------



## zekki (8. März 2010)

Schade Ubi. Tolle Grafik ist nicht alles! Das spiel ist unfertig und der Spielspass bleibt auf der Strecke. KI- Fehler, Kommandoprobleme, hakende Maussteuerung, sowie fehlende Features (Grammophon) trüben die Spieltiefe auf See. Nun sind die Modder gefragt, um das zu richten, was ihr verbockt habt. Überlege mir in Zukunft 2 mal, ob ich mir einen Ubi-Titel kaufe.


----------



## DentonJC (8. März 2010)

DentonJC schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DentonJC schrieb:
> ...


 Hm, jetzt funktioniert der Wechsel. Wenn sich nichts geändert hat aber vielleicht auch nur, weil die Seite jetzt im Cache des Browsers ist oder so.


----------



## DocWhite (8. März 2010)

Hmm ... hab mir mal den Thread hier gänzlich zu gemüte geführt   

  - es IST ein Problem ein DRM-verseuchtes Spiel zu bewerten!
  - Ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit permanentem Online Zwang ??
  - ... und wie viele andere Spiele im mom auch ... BUG-verseuchte
        Bananen-ware !

  also nicht wirklich einfach ; 

 Aber es DARF UNTER KEINEN UMSTÄNDEN ... eine 
 höhere Bewertung geben als ein DRM-Freies! 
 Eine BlackList ist eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Sache!
 Und ein derartiges DRM kann man ohne Bedenken mit
 50% minus abstrafen  ... explizit vermerkt :
 Spiel als solches 86 % 
 durch DRM 43 % ...

  Was mich persönlich ganz empfindlich stört ist eher etwas suspekter!
  - Mein Rechner wird auch für die Arbeit genutzt:
   - Teure Software aus Bereichen Cad/Cam und! ... Als Ausbilder auch
     Teilnehmer-Daten!  Benotungen ... Beurteilungen ... Wochenberichte .. etc.
  Wie siehts da aus?? ... Werden die Daten vom DRM Onlinezwang WIRKLICH
   nicht angetastet??

  ... und btw: ich habe nun 4! Rechner permanent hier am Laufen! 
  Es hat seinen Grund warum nur einer so fit ist, das man damit spielen kann!

  Ich kann und darf es mir nicht leisten das auch nur ein Hauch davon
  irgenwann irgendwo im i-net auftaucht!
  Gibt mir auch nur EIN EINZIGER Publisher schriftlich, daß da keine Daten
  " verloren" gehen können ? 
  oder andersrum gefragt : wie würde es einem dieser DRM-Befürworter gefallen
   als "Teilnehmer" seine Daten irgendwo im Internet zu finden?

  ... ? 

  Aber zurück zu Ubisoft ... 
  Habe es mal in einem anderen Forum gestern gepostet und stelle es als Kopie
  auch hier rein   

_... es sei mir verziehen ... aber mein Grinsen 
  wechselt
   ständig zwischen süffisant und breit    

   Hmm ... die ganzen Leute die den *D*reck-*R*anz-*M*üll
   doch eigentlich 
   gutgeheißen haben ... stehen da mit gaaanz kurzen 
  Höschen    

   Geht endlich die Sonne auf ? ... ein kleines 
  Licht zumindest ??
*    DAS IST DAS WAS IHR VERDIENT HABT!!! *


   Und wie gefällt euch das ? ... ihr die ihr das gekauft habt, 
  obwohl ihr es wusstet ?
   Möchtet ihr das ab jetzt immer haben ? 

  Dann macht weiter und unterstützt solche Publisher    

   Wenn es euch nicht gefällt wie das jetzt 
  gelaufen ist ...
    Ja Bitte? .. der Herr dort hinten mit dem 
  hochroten Kopf : ....
   Das sollen jetzt nur Anfangsschwierigkeiten 
  sein ???
   Achsooo ... natürlich! ... so etwas wird gaaanz sicher NIE 
  WIEDER vorkommen    

   an alle anderen ... die nichts von DRM wussten
   ... so sieht das aus.
   Also das schöne Spiel wieder eingepackt und 
  zurück zum Händler .

   Ansonsten wird der Dreck ein Dauerzustand 
   ... und da wünsch ich allen
   die so etwas gut finden 
  ... gute Nerven und viel Spaß    
_


----------



## Vidaro (8. März 2010)

hmm ich frage mich nun wie Gamestar hier auf über 80% gekommen is...


----------



## spw (8. März 2010)

was machen die aus meinem geliebten silent hunter??? mir is DRM DRM DRM sowas von schnurzpiepegal,ich konnte SH5 immer zocken,rund um die uhr..wann ich wollte..

 >>> da is der browser von BF bad company 2 eher eine frechheit.....endlose warterei bzw es passiert nix beim einloggen in die server


 ABER was soll diese kinderkacke von wegen SIMULATION????

 ich soll einem NPC aufwertungspunkte geben damit meine AALE mehr schaden anrichten????????????

 hab ich dann gemacht und sieheda, ich hab mich so wie prien damals mit u47 nach scapa flow reingeschlichen,3 bewacher passiert und dann mit 5 torpedos ( 5!!!! ) die QUEEN ELIZABETH und die HOOD + 2 hilfskreuzer (insgesamt 84 000 brt kriegsschiffe) versenkt......................................... simulation??? dynamische kampagne ???? 

 england verliert mit 5 torpedos 2 grosskampfschiffe und 2 hilfskreuzer incl ca 6000 mann besatzung ...das schert meine kampagne aber üüüüberhaupt nicht......

 WARUM SAGT DAS NIEMAND IM TEST??? der npc hat nuklear torpedos,weil ich ihn aufgewertet habe? 

 im handbuch wird angeführt,dass die echten asse nur den turm an der oberfläche gelassen haben und so mitten unter den frachtern gewütet haben...und im spiel,hundertmal als feature vorgeschlagen,funzt es natürlich nicht......

 wo ist das sh3 ,das beinharte sh3 geblieben,wo man wirklich ne "glückliche zeit" hatte,bis mitte 42..danach sowas von aufpassen musste...den druck des übermächtigen feindes fast selbst gespürt hat und wo der GWX mod reale u jagd taktiken einfliessen hat lassen......kann sowas nur der modder? der idealist,der kenner(für euch wahrscheinlich spinner) ? 

 mann und ich trottel kauf mir die CE von diesem gute nacht geschichten märchen......deutsche seeleute lümmeln rum,wenn der kaleun im raum ist??? wo is das feeling? warum schreit da niemand ALAARM und alle rennen bugwärts............IST das niveau wirklich schon so weit unten? inglorious basterds? ich könnte kotzen ...da muss man auf die amis warten,bis die es mit supermods wieder richten...bei denen geniessen u boote und deren besatzungen -- wie die meisten deutschen truppenteile--- kultstatus..MILITÄÄÄRISCH GESEHEN !

 da werden königstiger,jagdpanther für red orchestra gemoddet,uniformen,panzerungswerte,etc etc und das kann keine firma ? sorry ich bin kein mainstream kid mehr,ich habe GEEELD und WILL was handfestes,forderndes..so wie alle meine bekannten in meinem alter(33 aufwärts) ...ich dümpel dahin mit red orchestra,il2 1946,rise of flight und sh3 gwx 2.0..wenn ich was wirklich gutes zocken will.....naja bf2 BC 2 ist ne ausnahme hehe

 sorry für meine wut aber ich dachte wirklich,ubisoft nimmt die kenner ernst,nach der blamage mit sh4.....und gibt ihnen endlich ne simulation auf dem heutigen stand der technik(würde 100+ euro auch bezahlen,wenns endlich ne sim wäre)


----------



## The-Conqueror (9. März 2010)

Ich bin echt froh, dass ich nicht die 44,90 für die normale Version bei Amazon ausgegeben habe, sondern nur 33€ bei Gameware.at für die englische Version. Und dass das Spiel noch nicht da ist, stört mich jetzt auch nicht so wirklich, wenn ich lese, was so am Wochenende los war mit den Servern. Aktuell scheinen die ja auch wieder probleme zu haben (Quelle: Twitter). 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch nen Bogen um SH5 machen, aber es reizt mich einfach zu sehr, im Wolfsrudel mit Freunden nen Geleitzug zu zerlegen. 

Aber dass Ubi hier schon wieder so eine Bug-Orgie als fertige Version in die Regale stellt und dann noch mit so einem nervigen Kopierschutz ausstattet schreit geradezu nach Maßnahmen, die Ubisoft die Freude an den eingesackten Euros versaut. 
Und damit meine ich nicht das umgehen des Kopierschutzes, sondern ein Spiel, das als Konkurrenzprodukt released wird. Das würde Ubi entweder vom Markt verdrängen, weil deren Silent Hunter Spiele verbuggt sind, oder aber dazu zwingen, endlich mal Qualität abzuliefern.

Könnte man ja mal in der Community diskutieren... Gibt ja auch schon Open-Source-Projekte, die in diese Richtung gehen, aber eben noch lange nicht fertig sind.


----------



## floppi77 (9. März 2010)

PCG-SW schrieb:


> floppi77 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 54% also - das ist aber sicherlich als "Fan-Bonus" zu betrachten oder? Für einen normalen, Nicht-Simulations-Freak im Allgemeinen und U-Boot-Freak im Besonderen, Spieler, halte ich die 54% noch für "zu hoch".
> ...


Entschuldige bitte - ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil! 
Wie erwähnt ist mir Eure Wertungsphilosophie nicht geläufig, bin nur durch diesen - übrigens sehr gelungenen - Test auf PC-Games gestoßen.

Man möge mir verzeihen. 
Doch dies ist das ganze Problem mit vielen verschiedenen Wertungsphilosophien. 50% von einer Redaktion ist nicht gleich 50% bei einer anderen Redaktion. Da muss man durch.


----------



## PCG-SW (9. März 2010)

floppi77 schrieb:


> PCG-SW schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Entschuldige bitte - ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil!
> ...


 Kein Problem, da musst du dich nicht entschuldigen - drum hab ich es ja erläutert 

 viele Grüße und danke fürs Lob  
 Stefan W


----------



## helder (10. März 2010)

Ich sag mal so: nicht kaufen, denn wenn die Server down sind dann nix spielen, und eines Tages werden die abgestellt, und was dann? Da muss man auf Patch hoffen.


----------



## ferrari2k (10. März 2010)

helder schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so: nicht kaufen, denn wenn die Server down sind dann nix spielen, und eines Tages werden die abgestellt, und was dann? Da muss man auf Patch hoffen.


Der nicht kommen wird


----------



## Ari32 (11. März 2010)

Das ist mir ja schon fast "unheimlich" wie einfach UBI es einen macht Geld zu sparen! Ich dachte die wollen was verdienen? Dabei hindern sie ja einen gerade dran was auszugeben! DANKE Ubi meine Familie wird es freuen.


----------



## LostHero (12. März 2010)

hihi 54% und 45% wertung, sehr gut. ham sie verdient.

irgendwie hat SH5 (den kopierschutz mal ausser acht gelassen) etwas, das mich schwer an Gothic 3 erinnert xD.

ein glück hab ich aus dem G3 debakel damals gelernt und kaufe mir spiele erst 2-3 wochen nach release nachdem ich gründlich das www durchstöbert habe wies um die qualität und bugs steht (ausnahmen von Studios wie Bioware mal aussen vor gelassen, die werden am release tag gekauft, zumindest so lange, bis die es 1x wagen auch sonne pre beta auf den markt zu werfen).


----------



## Hasamoto (14. März 2010)

*AW:*

Vorschlag

 Pro internet verbindungs abbruch der, während des Testes und nicht von denn Handelsüblichen PC ( Test PC ) entstanden ist ( Server nicht erreichbar ) 10% punkte abzug

 Die frage ist wie oft ist das Spiel während des testes abgeraucht

 bei 2 mal Während des Testes macht das 20% punkte abgezogen

 wie währe es denn damit 

 gez Hasa


----------



## PCG-SW (16. März 2010)

*AW:*



Hasamoto schrieb:


> Vorschlag
> 
> Pro internet verbindungs abbruch der, während des Testes und nicht von denn Handelsüblichen PC ( Test PC ) entstanden ist ( Server nicht erreichbar ) 10% punkte abzug
> 
> ...


 Schwierig, dann kämen wir in diesem Fall schnell in den negativen Zahlenbereich   

 Viele Grüße
 Stefan W.


----------



## McLir (17. März 2010)

*AW:*

Das Beste scheint der (mittlerweile) total überforderte Support zu sein - in den Foren von Ubi lässt sich niemand blicken, im Supportdesk scheint heillose Flucht und Hetze zu herrschen - ich habe mir erlaubt ein Ticket für jeden bisher aufgetretenen Bug zu erstellen - alle bis auf eines wurde mit dem Hinweis "double" geschlossen, da der erste Satz gleich war.

Eine wirkliche Schande für Ubisoft.
Für mich als betatestenden "Kunden" war es das letzte Mal, das ich ein Spiel von dieser "Firma" gekauft habe.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen, wie ich mein Geld zurückbekomme.


----------

